# Re-gain driver confidence



## drawboy (Feb 16, 2013)

I was always a decent driver of the golf ball, not massive long but reliable and steady, certainly long enough to compete with 85% of handicap golfers. Recently though I have lost all confidence in my driver. I'm swapping out shafts and searching for the magic ingredient that just isn't there. I feel I have lost 40 yards easily, I am being out hit by 22 handicap players and am my wits end with the big dog.
My irons are really good, nice divots and great penetrating flights. No problems at all. I cannot get my head around the problem. It isn't new driver time, I have hit it well enough in the past but I dread getting on the tee at the moment.
How the heck do I get my confidence back?


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 16, 2013)

I would start by putting your driver back to your original settings and shaft that you hit well before. Think back to when this started, was it a similar time to when you started to mess around with your driver settings and shaft trying to maybe look for a bit more distance. Or have you since been messing around with your settings because the driver has not been going well. 

Either way I would go back to what worked before and start from scratch on the range. The new season is nearly upon us and you still have time to get things sorted out.


----------



## CMAC (Feb 16, 2013)

go see your pro DB, probably something simple needing tweaked and he's the expert to do it and get you back on track.

P.S Stop fiddling:smirk:


----------



## dandpl (Feb 16, 2013)

drawboy said:



			I was always a decent driver of the golf ball, not massive long but reliable and steady, certainly long enough to compete with 85% of handicap golfers. Recently though I have lost all confidence in my driver. I'm swapping out shafts and searching for the magic ingredient that just isn't there. I feel I have lost 40 yards easily, I am being out hit by 22 handicap players and am my wits end with the big dog.
My irons are really good, nice divots and great penetrating flights. No problems at all. I cannot get my head around the problem. It isn't new driver time, I have hit it well enough in the past but I dread getting on the tee at the moment.
How the heck do I get my confidence back?
		
Click to expand...

Hi

I am in similar position although never been a long hitter.Playing off 8 and only getting at best 180 metres with the driver PingG10 12Degree Draw. And yet my 7 wood same series I get 160 metres!

Driver swing seed about 100mph

I have regular lessons once a week at the moment and yet while I think my swing is improoving the distances are not.

I have just ordered a 5 wood same series second hand to see what distance that flys.

If that goes up to the 170-180 mark then I will go for a fittingon a Trackman.

Good luck

dandpl


----------



## Region3 (Feb 16, 2013)

drawboy said:



			I was always a decent driver of the golf ball, not massive long but reliable and steady, certainly long enough to compete with 85% of handicap golfers. Recently though I have lost all confidence in my driver. I'm swapping out shafts and searching for the magic ingredient that just isn't there. I feel I have lost 40 yards easily, I am being out hit by 22 handicap players and am my wits end with the big dog.
My irons are really good, nice divots and great penetrating flights. No problems at all. I cannot get my head around the problem. It isn't new driver time, I have hit it well enough in the past but I dread getting on the tee at the moment.
How the heck do I get my confidence back?
		
Click to expand...

Id say go back to what works if you still have it.

Also forget all thoughts about handicap and driving distance. Your handicap and theirs reflects the general quality of the overall game, not driving distance.
Trying to out drive another player in your group is a quick way to bigger scores.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 16, 2013)

dandpl said:



			Hi

I am in similar position although never been a long hitter.Playing off 8 and only getting at best 180 metres with the driver PingG10 12Degree Draw. And yet my 7 wood same series I get 160 metres!

Driver swing seed about 100mph

I have regular lessons once a week at the moment and yet while I think my swing is improoving the distances are not.

I have just ordered a 5 wood same series second hand to see what distance that flys.

If that goes up to the 170-180 mark then I will go for a fittingon a Trackman.

Good luck

dandpl
		
Click to expand...

If my maths is right, 180m is about 200yds.
There is something very wrong if a 100mph swing only hits the ball 200yds. You're either not hitting the middle of the club or the driver is not launching the ball at anywhere near ideal conditions.
Playing off 8 I'd suggest the latter. Have you tried many different drivers out?


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 16, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			go see your pro DB, probably something simple needing tweaked and he's the expert to do it and get you back on track.

P.S Stop fiddling:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

^
+1


----------



## drawboy (Feb 16, 2013)

Region3 said:



			Id say go back to what works if you still have it.

Also forget all thoughts about handicap and driving distance. Your handicap and theirs reflects the general quality of the overall game, not driving distance.
Trying to out drive another player in your group is a quick way to bigger scores.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't saying that a high handicap player shouldn't drive the ball further than me at all, it was more a way of saying how exasperated I am with my current driving. The guy in question never used to get near me and his game hasn't improved, mine has got worse recently.


----------



## dandpl (Feb 16, 2013)

Region3 said:



			If my maths is right, 180m is about 200yds.
There is something very wrong if a 100mph swing only hits the ball 200yds. You're either not hitting the middle of the club or the driver is not launching the ball at anywhere near ideal conditions.
Playing off 8 I'd suggest the latter. Have you tried many different drivers out?
		
Click to expand...

Hi

Yes recently  have tried afew of my friends but no great change. I am sure you are right but I will wait to see what distance I get with the 5 wood as that may confirm your thoughts re driver.

I am not a regular changer of clubs as my Pro hits mine fine but I am investigating cutom fitting to see the numbers on a trackman.

Thanks


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 16, 2013)

Sounds to me like the op is hitting down on it slightly causes loads of spin and loss of distance, I only know as I'm doing the same.


----------



## Junior (Feb 16, 2013)

Maybe getting a bit to steep on it DB  ????


----------

